# Some recent calls



## The100road (Apr 2, 2020)

Realized that I haven’t posted any of my recent calls on here In awhile. 

turkey calls:

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 4 | Informative 1


----------



## The100road (Apr 2, 2020)

Deer calls:

Reactions: EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 4


----------



## The100road (Apr 2, 2020)

Elk calls:

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## The100road (Apr 2, 2020)

Predator call:

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 2, 2020)

Those are some stellar lineups. The first pot call is my favorite! Aluminum curls??

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## The100road (Apr 3, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> Those are some stellar lineups. The first pot call is my favorite! Aluminum curls??



yes sir. Aluminum shavings in blue have been by far the most popular/best selling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 3, 2020)

Bodacious! Spectacular calls! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 3, 2020)

Wow,those are fantastic.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Apr 3, 2020)

Here are a few more. Elk, predator, and deer.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## rob3232 (Apr 3, 2020)

They are all amazing! Detail detail detail. Perfect.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Apr 3, 2020)

@The100road 100; Stan, those are all fantastic. Wow...…...and your branding on the lanyard is very, very cool!!!!.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TimR (Apr 3, 2020)

Stellar Stan! The blanks, the details...all works for me!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 3, 2020)

They are all nice but....I placed an order a long time ago and still haven't seen it.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 3, 2020)

JK


----------



## The100road (Apr 3, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> They are all nice but....I placed an order a long time ago and still haven't seen it.



oh yeah!!! Our call trade. Haha. Let me get through some paying customers first. ;) 

are you guys getting a turkey season? Ours is most likely being cancelled.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 3, 2020)

Just messing with ya. We can do a trade later on. So far our season is still on. Tomorrow is youth weekend and regular season starts next Saturday. I don't think they will shut it down. Some lakes are shut down because people can't figure out to NOT gather in groups and learn social distancing. We have a pond where we stock trout here. I was there the last three days because we stocked. If people don't figure it out, it may get shut down. We own the property too so they can't complain too much.


----------



## myingling (Apr 3, 2020)

looks like u been busy ,,Nice work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Apr 3, 2020)

Fingers crossed.

our fishing is currently cancelled along with youth turkey and spring bear. Decision on spring turkey is supposed to be made on the 6th. Pretty positive it’s getting cancelled. Sucks.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 3, 2020)

Yea that sucks. C'mon over. I'll take ya hunting

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65 (Apr 3, 2020)

I know nothing about calls, but that is some real pretty work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Apr 4, 2020)

All nice Stan!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TurkeyHunter (Apr 9, 2020)

Too nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## quags37 (May 5, 2020)

Wow.. The hybrid turkey pots are ridiculously nice looking!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 11, 2020)

Stan, those are frkkin incredible looking!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## El Guapo (Nov 24, 2020)

Wow! Those calls are all beyond gorgeous! I’ve got a couple of nice duck calls from some of the guys on here, but I would love to get one of your predator calls. Do you have a website or do you ever post any for sale/trade on here?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Nov 24, 2020)

any of those in California pepper wood? some of it looks familiar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road (Nov 24, 2020)

El Guapo said:


> Wow! Those calls are all beyond gorgeous! I’ve got a couple of nice duck calls from some of the guys on here, but I would love to get one of your predator calls. Do you have a website or do you ever post any for sale/trade on here?



thank you! No website. I get most of my orders from Facebook and Instagram.
Send me a PM and I’m sure we can work out a trade. :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road (Nov 24, 2020)

vegas urban lumber said:


> any of those in California pepper wood? some of it looks familiar



They are! I’ve made quite a few from it. I’ll post some pictures in the next few days and tag you.


----------



## Tony (Nov 24, 2020)

The100road said:


> thank you! No website. I get most of my orders from Facebook and Instagram.
> Send me a PM and I’m sure we can work out a trade. :)




Don't do it Stan! Andrew voluntarily moved out of Texas, nobody that does that should be trusted!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## El Guapo (Nov 24, 2020)

Tony said:


> Don't do it Stan! Andrew voluntarily moved out of Texas, nobody that does that should be trusted!!!!!


Hey now, I’m sitting in Tarrant county right now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 24, 2020)

El Guapo said:


> Hey now, I’m sitting in Tarrant county right now!


Enjoy the holiday with the In-laws man!


----------



## El Guapo (Nov 24, 2020)

Tony said:


> Enjoy the holiday with the In-laws man!


I can do one or the other!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Nov 24, 2020)

El Guapo said:


> I can do one or the other!




For a nice piece of Coco I won't tell Crystal you said that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

